

How I quit Caffeine (with limited impact to productivity) - navanit
http://www.bricolagelabs.com/experiments/3-quitting-caffeine

======
KLAW
I found that quitting caffeine was pretty easy. But replacing it with pure
heroin was probably a bad move, as that was a bitch of a habit to kick.

